
Interfacing with the Arduino's bootloader directly from C# to upload a Hex file - spcrngr
http://www.diericx.net/post/upload-hex-file-from-csharp/
======
nzjrs
Related question, but has anyone come across code to do this in python?

~~~
shakna
There is a Spanish blog by someone that managed to upload the hex over WiFi,
using Python. An English write-up is here [0], and links to the original.

[0] [http://hackaday.com/2014/11/13/programming-an-arduino-
over-w...](http://hackaday.com/2014/11/13/programming-an-arduino-over-wifi-
with-the-esp8266/)

